

Microsoft Preps Mango Update With Zune 4.8 - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/9046/business/microsoft-preps-mango-update-with-zune-4-8

======
pedalpete
Has Microsoft completely ditched their plan of OTA updates? I've been grabbing
the pre-releases, so have never gone through the regular update process.

